# Molly



## PBiddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey all, 

Just joined the forums and wanted to share my wife and I's dog with you. We're not sure of the breed, but I hope you can help us with that. However, we got her from the western pennsylvania humane society and they said she is a 9mo old Boxer/Labrador. 

So hello all and hope to be around. Just got her into her crate with bribes and hoping to get her house trained right now. Been a learning experience for my wife as well as this is first time she has had a puppy ever!

By the way, that is shadow, our black pug behind her. Shes such awesome dog! She ignores Molly though! Its funny. She almost looks at her likes shes a big crazy buffoon. lol

Anyways, here she is!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forums!
She's a beautiful dog. I have a habit of looking at pics before reading the text, and I thought "boxer mix? with pit or lab?" before even reading what you wrote, so I think the shelter was probably right on track with their guess.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forums and I agree she looks like a boxer/lab mix with maybe pit mixed in too.


----------



## PBiddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome guys. I could see the boxer in her just didn't know what she might be mixed with. The shelter said she might of been pit too but they weren't sure but it seems like everyone is on the same page which is good to know! 

Hopefully I can get more pics of her with Shadow. Shadow played keep away with her today!


----------

